# Least crowded resort in NH or VT



## tmcc71 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,  I live in central ma.  I am a decent skiier but I prefer groomers and cruisers.  I am limited due to the fact that my gf is a newer snowboarder  (gasp).   I was wondering if anyone could recommend a mountain with varied terrain  with reasonable lines.  I don't need bells and whistles as I pack my own lunch and don't drink often.  I prefer day trips  (dogs at home)  so southern vt or Nh would be great.  I have been researching  resorts such as ragged, bromley,sunapee, gunstock, okemo, magic,stratton and snow.  I was wondering which of these, if any,  is reasonably uncrowded.  Any info or opinions will be helpful.  Thanks all.   Tim


----------



## ski220 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like Bromely in Vt. would really fit your bill.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 15, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> Hi,  I live in central ma.  I am a decent skiier but I prefer groomers and cruisers.  I am limited due to the fact that my gf is a newer snowboarder  (gasp).   I was wondering if anyone could recommend a mountain with varied terrain  with reasonable lines.  I don't need bells and whistles as I pack my own lunch and don't drink often.  I prefer day trips  (dogs at home)  so southern vt or Nh would be great.  I have been researching  resorts such as ragged, bromley,sunapee, gunstock, okemo, magic,stratton and snow.  I was wondering which of these, if any,  is reasonably uncrowded.  Any info or opinions will be helpful.  Thanks all.   Tim



Out of your list, I would say that Ragged, Bromley, and Magic would be least crowded, but note that Magic will operate on a limited schedule this season. Ragged may be perfect for you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2009)

Ragged is quite uncrowded.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2009)

Out of the places you listed, Magic will hands down be the least crowded. And while I contest that Magic's groomers and cruisers are vastly underrated, you probably will not find enough variety in groomer terrain to satisfy if you are going for groomers and cruisers only.

I find Ragged handles crowds pretty well though an even better option for you might be just slightly further north at Tenney which is cruiser haven and has a pitch that someone new to the sport would find perfect. The double chairlift at Tenney is slow so perhaps avoid very cold days.

The other places you listed are a step up in crowds. I suspect you may want to remove Mount Snow and Sunapee from your short list for crowds.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2009)

Also, a lot depends upon where in Central MA you live. If you live closer to the I-495 metro belt, then the NH areas are doable. If you live closer to the I-91 locales, then your VT options should merit more consideration if time away from your dogs is a concern. When I think of Central MA, I think better to go 91 than 93 so Bromley would be the best option from your list. However, I think the recommendation of Ascutney is a very good addition to your list.


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 16, 2009)

The size of the crowd largely depends on when you go. If you ski non-holiday mid-week, you're not going to find massive crowds anywhere. I ski Okemo mid-week, and only rarely do I encounter a line or what anyone would call a crowd.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> The size of the crowd largely depends on when you go. If you ski non-holiday mid-week, you're not going to find massive crowds anywhere. I ski Okemo mid-week, and only rarely do I encounter a line or what anyone would call a crowd.


  +1
What is your game plan?  Weekends/weekdays?
BTW, those  $3.50 rollback the price days are often the most crowded.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2009)

If you want to ski on weekends/holidays, then you will have crowds...in that case, you need to find places that handle crowds well.  Crotched's a bit on the small side (and not on your initial list), but I think it handles busier days better than many other ski areas.

Gunstock may be OK if you don't need/want to do a lot of runs from the summit...I've been there mostly on less crowded days when the summit HSQ didn't have a line, but one time I went over the XMas holiday week and I found myself avoiding the HSQ because of the lines.

If you want to avoid crowds, then avoid Sunapee...in addition to the crowds, most of the trails from the summit aren't all that novice-friendly.  If you don't mind handling some crowds, though, Sunapee is a great place for intermediate groomers and cruisers IMO.

Can't speak for the VT ski areas, I live too far east to make those a reasonable day trip with a family and a dog at home.


----------



## xfactor58 (Nov 16, 2009)

How about Pat's Peak in New Hampshire? I remember going a weekend in January and i think we rode Saturday and Sunday and i don't recall more then a 5 minute wait for a chair. The terrain was good, and cover was awesome (it had just snowed late that week). Lot's of beginner terrain but enough to keep a seasoned skier amused for the day. 

Just my .02


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2009)

If it's a weekend and the snow is good, Dartmouth Skiway is a nice choice.  On the weekdays you have to be careful as to what they are operating but when the entire mountain is open it can be a fun laid back place and not too harsh on the wallet.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 16, 2009)

hammer said:


> If you want to avoid crowds, then avoid Sunapee...in addition to the crowds, most of the trails from the summit aren't all that novice-friendly.  If you don't mind handling some crowds, though, Sunapee is a great place for intermediate groomers and cruisers IMO.



Does Sunapee get crowded during the week?  I'm thinking of going there some Friday in Jan or Feb.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 16, 2009)

I second the Bromley recommendation. I've been there on holiday weekends, where, given the parking lot and lodge scenes, you thought you were in for a rough day, only to find that there was rarely more than a chair or two of people in front of you.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 16, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> The size of the crowd largely depends on when you go. If you ski non-holiday mid-week, you're not going to find massive crowds anywhere. I ski Okemo mid-week, and only rarely do I encounter a line or what anyone would call a crowd.



This is a good point.  If you're looking for a non-holiday mid-week, just take your pick of any resort on the East coast.  Even if there are a lot of people at a larger resort like Okemo, Loon, or Sunapee, they'll have the uphill capacity to more than deal with it, so you won't be waiting.

Now if you're considering going on a weekend, that's when things get tricky.  My vote in NH is for Ragged or Gunstock.  You'll get a much better value than Pat's Peak.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Now if you're considering going on a weekend, that's when things get tricky.  My vote in NH is for Ragged or Gunstock.  You'll get a much better value than Pat's Peak.


I'd agree...in a good snow year.  If the WX is uncooperative, though, then you won't get as much of an advantage because Pats Peak can blow snow on just about the whole hill...and Pats Peak is closer.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 16, 2009)

Stratton is great too, fast 6-pak lifts, plenty of wide open groomers, and good tree skiing when you get some time to yourself. 

I would suggest getting a CT ski club membership for $25, www.aeskiclub.com. Its too late to buy vouchers this year but you can take advantage of the ski council awareness days.  They will get you on the hill for $30-$40, on a weekend, at many of the of the resorts already discussed, including the ones that would normally have a $70+ ticket.  Check it out:

http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSC-Awdays0910.pdf


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 16, 2009)

Bromley for sure, never had a crowd there...all comes back to 1 base area...has all you are looking for


----------



## arik (Nov 16, 2009)

you didn't ask about areas in Massachussets but you might consider Berkshire east, it is uncrowded, has good snowmaking and grooming, isn't expensive,  and has a nice variety of terrain


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 16, 2009)

*great replies!*

Thank you all so much for the great responses.  I think I might try Bromley and Ragged and a few others based on recommendations.   I have been skiing Wachusett regularly for many years.  I like it for night skiing, early and late season.  Any other time it is near impossible to ski on.   The crowds it generates Mid season weekends is maddening and dangerous.  I don't mind a bit of a wait but 30 minutes in line every run is common there. No more clicking and messing around with bindings before and after EVERY run.  If you've skiied with a boarder you know what i'm talking about.  You lose several runs a day to clicking.  These bindings coupled with the fact that she greatly improved last season will open up our options.  
     We live in Worcester.  Both 93 and 91 will work.  Since we have two dogs shorter day trips like snow (2 hours)  work best.  I think ragged is about two hours as well.  I'm not sure about Bromley but i'll check google maps after I send this.   Thanks again people,  keep the replies coming.     Tim


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2009)

One recommendation I'd have is to check out www.liftopia.com for lift ticket deals.  They haven't loaded up their inventory for this season there yet, but you typically can save some pretty good coin at many areas, especially Sundays and midweek.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 16, 2009)

*liftopia*

I'll make sure I check out liftopia.  I see ragged is on there.   I hope Bromley is eventually.  I like to sniff out the deals.


----------



## Talisman (Nov 17, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Bromley for sure, never had a crowd there...all comes back to 1 base area...has all you are looking for



If you avoid Boy Scout Weekend at Bromley, the statement above is very true.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 17, 2009)

If yoi could do a weekday, anywhere is a safe bet.  Though my cheap pass to Tenney didn't do well on my every other Friday oof with many of those days having the double being closed for wind-hold.

Sunapee is excellent during the week for cruisers as they are tough to beat for grooming...

Rarely ski weekends, so go with what everyone else says.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> This is a good point.  If you're looking for a non-holiday mid-week, just take your pick of any resort on the East coast.  Even if there are a lot of people at a larger resort like Okemo, Loon, or Sunapee, they'll have the uphill capacity to more than deal with it, so you won't be waiting.
> 
> Now if you're considering going on a weekend, that's when things get tricky.  My vote in NH is for Ragged or Gunstock.  You'll get a much better value than Pat's Peak.



I always took the kids to Ragged when they were young - they already knew how to ski, could do the whole mountain, but still too young to deal with the crowds.  It was a reasonable drive, good snow (at least in the 90s), reasonably priced, no lines.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Stratton is great too, fast 6-pak lifts, plenty of wide open groomers, and good tree skiing when you get some time to yourself.



I cannot agree with this statement. Stratton does have a good lift system, but it does NOT result in short lines. It is among the most crowded mountains I have been to (close with Okemo and Killington). Your average, non-holiday, non-powder day weekend day at Stratton will have lift lines that are longer than what I've experienced at Bromley, Sugarbush, Bolton Valley, maybe even Stowe, on HOLIDAY weekends.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I cannot agree with this statement. Stratton does have a good lift system, but it does NOT result in short lines. It is among the most crowded mountains I have been to (close with Okemo and Killington). Your average, non-holiday, non-powder day weekend day at Stratton will have lift lines that are longer than what I've experienced at Bromley, Sugarbush, Bolton Valley, maybe even Stowe, on HOLIDAY weekends.


While there is some interesting terrain at Stratton, I'd have to guess that the majority of their clientele don't mind the wait and don't need to ski much.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Stratton is great too, fast 6-pak lifts, plenty of wide open groomers, and good tree skiing when you get some time to yourself.
> 
> I would suggest getting a CT ski club membership for $25, www.aeskiclub.com. Its too late to buy vouchers this year but you can take advantage of the ski council awareness days.  They will get you on the hill for $30-$40, on a weekend, at many of the of the resorts already discussed, including the ones that would normally have a $70+ ticket.  Check it out:
> 
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSC-Awdays0910.pdf





billski said:


> While there is some interesting terrain at Stratton, I'd have to guess that the majority of their clientele don't mind the wait and don't need to ski much.



Well, I've had the good fortune of being a guest, on many occasions, of a well-to-do friend of the family who own a nice house at Stratton and are members of the Stratton Mountain club. SMC members get a pass (I think its called the Bear Pass or something?) as part of their membership, which allows them and their guests to cut the entire lift line. So at least some portion of their target clientèle don't have a wait and they ski plenty and do so in less amount of time (i.e. they can get 3x as many runs in per hour). All of this is great when you are a guest, until your host decides they are done for the day. 

I'm not a big fan of Stratton terrain overall, so waiting in long lines to ski it gets tiresome.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Goog to know*

Good to know.  I'll stay away from Stratton....


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

That's interesting. Back when I skied stratton a bunch almost 10 years ago, there were very few lift lines even on weekends. Maybe a bit on the gondi, but never on the 6-packs. Perhaps they picked up a good bit of business Killington lost in the past decade.

Oh, and if you don't like skiing at Stratton, you don't know what you are doing.  They have the best tree skiing south of Killington.


----------



## Talisman (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> That's interesting. Back when I skied stratton a bunch almost 10 years ago, there were very few lift lines even on weekends. Maybe a bit on the gondi, but never on the 6-packs. Perhaps they picked up a good bit of business Killington lost in the past decade.
> 
> Oh, and if you don't like skiing at Stratton, you don't know what you are doing.  They have the best tree skiing south of Killington.




I ski Stratton annually on the free ticket deal and a few CSC days and agree with HS on the tree skiing.  With good snow, there are a lot of trees on the map, with the Test Pilot Glade being one of the longer glade runs south of Jay at close to a mile long.  Good bump runs are not easy to find at Stratton though.

As to the lift lines, the six pack out of the Sunbowl and the Shooting Star six pack rarely have lines and the Snow Bowl fixed grip quad is typically ski on.  The gondola and the other two six packs do get long lines on the weekend.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Talisman said:


> ...Good bump runs are not easy to find at Stratton though.
> 
> As to the lift lines, the six pack out of the Sunbowl and the Shooting Star six pack rarely have lines and the Snow Bowl fixed grip quad is typically ski on.  The gondola and the other two six packs do get long lines on the weekend.



Agree re: bumps, do not agree re: Sunbowl. Probably skied Stratton 5 weekends or more each of the last 3 years, many of them holidays, early season and late season...and when there are long lines at Amex and Ursa, there are lines (albeit slightly shorter) at Sunbowl. And the Snow Bowl lift only spins maybe 50% of the time, it seems...but when it does, you are right, ski right up.

HS, the trees are great when they are open, but in my experience Stratton ski patrol keeps the ropes up a lot.

Closed trees + no bumps + long lift lines = not my favorite place to ski. 

Oh and you have to watch a video and get a special pass to enter terrain parks.

It was a lot different 10-15 years ago. As a teenager, I remember Stratton being emptier and definitely more bumped up/more fun.

If it wasn't for the free lodging/other perks, I'd never go there.

/Sorry to turn this into an anti-Stratton threadjack...


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

Maple Valley VT is the least crowded


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

Rushski said:


> If yoi could do a weekday, anywhere is a safe bet.  Though my cheap pass to Tenney didn't do well on my every other Friday oof with many of those days having the double being closed for wind-hold.




Rushski,
Please check in on thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=66961
I posited your statement of a lot of windholds.  Interesting debate; you may have better info.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like Bromley and strong 2nd for Berkshire East especially if there is good cover including natural snow on the slopes.

The beast is just outstanding IMHO.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Beast?*

What is the beast?


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> What is the beast?


more recently it's been about Killington's new marketing campaign.   On a lesser, more local level Berkshire EAST.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

hrstrat57 said:


> I like Bromley and strong 2nd for Berkshire East especially if there is good cover including natural snow on the slopes.
> 
> The beast is just outstanding IMHO.



I have to hit BEast one of these years.  Maybe this year is it.  Hear great things.  Kind of counter intuitive for me to go there when I can get the Mad River Glen in about the same drive time, but would be nice to see what the high praise it always seems to get is about.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 18, 2009)

How do you get to the Mad River Valley in the same time as Killington from the Portsmouth area. I was born and raised in Exeter and didnt seem to have that luck. What route do you take?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2009)

Berkshire East is actually another great recommendation for the original poster's needs. 

Though, in reference to DHS's post, I would not drive three hours to BEast and would not choose it over a mountain like MRG. It is a good mountain for its geographical location but I would rank it lower than Ragged Mountain but better than Tenney for a general comparison.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2009)

AdironRider said:


> How do you get to the Mad River Valley in the same time as Killington from the Portsmouth area. I was born and raised in Exeter and didnt seem to have that luck. What route do you take?


I imagine he would take I95 to I495 to Route 2. Or perhaps Route 101 to I-91. 

:lol:

BEast not Beast.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Berkshire East is actually another great recommendation for the original poster's needs.
> 
> Though, in reference to DHS's post, I would not drive three hours to BEast and would not choose it over a mountain like MRG. It is a good mountain for its geographical location but I would rank it lower than Ragged Mountain but better than Tenney for a general comparison.



+1


----------



## Edd (Nov 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I imagine he would take I95 to I495 to Route 2. Or perhaps Route 101 to I-91.




From Portsmouth?  495 doesn't enter the equation when going to Killington or MRV.  I can't imagine a faster route than 101 to 93 to 89.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

Edd said:


> From Portsmouth?  495 doesn't enter the equation when going to Killington or MRV.  I can't imagine a faster route than 101 to 93 to 89.



That's what I was thinking.  495 is too far south,  It takes 2 hours from my house on Rte 2 to Greenfield, MA, no matter what you do, then an hour+ to MRV.  It's nearly an hour from Portsmouth to my house.  You're looking at least 4 hours with that route.

Even on the worst of weather days 101 is a better choice.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2009)

Berkshire East not Killington


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2009)

Smellytele said:


> Berkshire East not Killington



yes 

and the route would be 495 to route 2 for sure.  I can make it to Greenfield in about 2 hours without traffic.  I go there every summer for a music festival.  

101 West of Manchester is very slow going. It's unfortunate because that essentially takes all of the Southern half of VT off my radar unless I was going for a weekend.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 18, 2009)

*B east*

I think B east will be on my radar this season as well.  I whitewater kayak in Charlemont in the Deerfield river.  Its less than 2 hours from my house.   200 mile round trip.  Thenew 2010 vw jetta sportwagon diesel will come in handy. almost 50 mpg highway.  I think it's going to be a good season  (as long as it drops below 50).  I'm bummed Okemo delayed their opening.  I need to ski soon.  Maybe Killington but its a little far for a day trip from Worcester Ma.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2009)

Edd said:


> From Portsmouth?  495 doesn't enter the equation when going to Killington or MRV.  I can't imagine a faster route than 101 to 93 to 89.


You missed the humor in my post. It was not in reference to driving to K or MRV...


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> You missed the humor in my post. It was not in reference to driving to K or MRV...


 oh yeah!  here we go with the yankee humor.  I got the same misunderstanding when I tried it.  Sorry!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2009)

billski said:


> oh yeah!  here we go with the yankee humor.  I got the same misunderstanding when I tried it.  Sorry!


Yankee humor? I thought I was not being subtle enough by including an emoticon! :lol:


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Yankee humor? I thought I was not being subtle enough by including an emoticon! :lol:


  Ever listen to "Bert and I"?


----------



## Razor (Nov 18, 2009)

*Dogs*

Re. the dogs.  Have you ever considered bringing them?  We bring our golden retriever all over New England.  When we arrive at the lot, he gets out and runs around and does his business.  Then he sleeps in the car until we have lunch, when we let him out again.  Then he goes back in and stays until we're leaving.  At that time he gets out, eats, goes for a long walk or run, and he's ready for the trip home or to our overnight stop.  He may actually get as much exercise as on a normal day home.  It might cost you a couple of runs to take care of them, but if they can handle it, it really opens up more options.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 18, 2009)

*dogs*

I have considered it.  I wonder how well the 10 year old pointer would take the cold.  The 3 year old German Sheppard no problem.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> You missed the humor in my post. It was not in reference to driving to K or MRV...



Oof.  I didn't see that last "BEast not Beast" part.  Big dummy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2009)

Edd said:


> From Portsmouth?  495 doesn't enter the equation when going to Killington or MRV.  I can't imagine a faster route than 101 to 93 to 89.



I always go route 4 to 93 to 89 actually, mainly because 101 bores the heck out of me.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I always go route 4 to 93 to 89 actually, mainly because 101 bores the heck out of me.



I prefer that too but it can be slow, particularly during commute times so I go 101 just in case, but that's always from work in Portsmouth. 

This weekend coming from Concord I did take 152 which veered directly off of Route 4 and goes right in front of my place.  I've never gone Concord to Newmarket before.  That was pretty slick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2009)

Edd said:


> I prefer that too but it can be slow, particularly during commute times so I go 101 just in case, but that's always from work in Portsmouth.
> 
> This weekend coming from Concord I did take 152 which veered directly off of Route 4 and goes right in front of my place.  I've never gone Concord to Newmarket before.  That was pretty slick.



yep

that's the way my wife takes everyday to get to work in Rochester.


----------



## mountainman (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ascutney*

Never crowded. Best to Magic on a powder day. Anyday at Ascutney in never crowded. Just don't rely on any of the services.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

mountainman said:


> Never crowded. Best to Magic on a powder day. Anyday at Ascutney in never crowded. Just don't rely on any of the services.


I actually did stand in a line on a pow day at MM.  I think there were 6 people in front of me  :evil:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 19, 2009)

*okay BEast (still beast to me)*



tmcc71 said:


> I think B east will be on my radar this season as well.  I whitewater kayak in Charlemont in the Deerfield river.  Its less than 2 hours from my house.   200 mile round trip.  Thenew 2010 vw jetta sportwagon diesel will come in handy. almost 50 mpg highway.  I think it's going to be a good season  (as long as it drops below 50).  I'm bummed Okemo delayed their opening.  I need to ski soon.  Maybe Killington but its a little far for a day trip from Worcester Ma.



Just do me a favor and wait for 100% open and preferably some fresh snow.

Enjoy - it is a sweet hill with some real old school vibe. Surprisingly challenging in spots and some great NE cruisers....including some decently steep cruisers.

Slow lifts but nobody in line makes up for it.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 19, 2009)

*B east*

I'll keep that in mind.  I'll hold off until Late December or so.  I'll start off the seaso where the major fan guns reside.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 19, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> Hi,  I live in central ma.  I am a decent skiier but I prefer groomers and cruisers.  I am limited due to the fact that my gf is a newer snowboarder  (gasp).   I was wondering if anyone could recommend a mountain with varied terrain  with reasonable lines.  I don't need bells and whistles as I pack my own lunch and don't drink often.  I prefer day trips  (dogs at home)  so southern vt or Nh would be great.  I have been researching  resorts such as ragged, bromley,sunapee, gunstock, okemo, magic,stratton and snow.  I was wondering which of these, if any,  is reasonably uncrowded.  Any info or opinions will be helpful.  Thanks all.   Tim



Back to reading your original post for easy cruising midweek don't sell Wachusett short. Emphasis on easy cruising of course - there is only one moderately steep pitch on the whole hill. But Hitchock is a blast and there are other fun places to cruise leisurely as well. For newbie's Ralph's Run is a blast too. Often the place is abandoned midweek. Again, flat warnings issued of course. I get up there often midweek and have a pretty nice group I often hook up with. Maybe we will c u there.....

Weekends, bring your wallet and be in line at 7:45....and out by 11:00 cause it can get beyond crowded......

If you are a AAA member you can get a discount coupon on the AAA website to cash in at WA for some pretty decent discounts off tickets.

You can be home so quick the pups won't even miss you.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I always go route 4 to 93 to 89 actually, mainly because 101 bores the heck out of me.



It's boring cause it a not very busy, most of the time, but it's much faster than Rt 4. When I lived outside of Portland but still had my place in the MRV and I tried them all. I even tried Rt 302 which started in Portland and ends at Montpelier. Really beautiful drive only took 6 hours :lol: The fasted route is 101>93>89. You probably took Rt 4 to avoid the tolls when you get on 101 from I95 and in Hooksett on I93. :wink:



AdironRider said:


> How do you get to the Mad River Valley in the same time as Killington from the Portsmouth area. I was born and raised in Exeter and didnt seem to have that luck. What route do you take?



Good point.  I think the MRV is at least an extra 30/45 min further than kmart from Portsmouth. You probably remember 101 before it was a divided highway. The construction was a mess for a year but when they finished it that highway was smooth driving, boring but fast. It didn't too many years to already need a pave over tho.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 20, 2009)

+1 Ascutney, never been on a weekend though.. nice varied terrain and skis big and it's not very popular + it has a HSQ.
Whaleback may be another choice, it's no frills and dead cheap, and terrain is great for such a small place.
Both these places struggle to make snow, so wait until there's natural coverage.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> +1 Ascutney, never been on a weekend though.. nice varied terrain and skis big and it's not very popular + it has a HSQ.
> Whaleback may be another choice, it's no frills and dead cheap, and terrain is great for such a small place.
> Both these places struggle to make snow, so wait until there's natural coverage.



we went to 'scutney for years when the kids were little.  Snow conditions are variable, they're not in a any snow pocket (the way Ragged is), so check ahead.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 20, 2009)

*whale back and ascutney*

I'll have to keep those in mind.  Wachussett mid week is a given.  After school and weekends its a zoo.  10 times worse than K mart on their busiest day.   Just check out their web cam any night after 4 (school groups)  or any weeknd after 9.  You won't believe your eyes.  Why anybody would pay to wait in hour lines to ski 3 minutes is beyond me.  I dont need frills or services, just a lift and a place to warm my feet.  I hope to meet some of you at the hidden gems this season.


----------



## hammer (Nov 20, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> I'll have to keep those in mind.  Wachusett mid week is a given.  After school and weekends its a zoo.  10 times worse than K mart on their busiest day.   Just check out their web cam any night after 4 (school groups)  or any weeknd after 9.  You won't believe your eyes.  Why anybody would pay to wait in hour lines to ski 3 minutes is beyond me.  I dont need frills or services, just a lift and a place to warm my feet.  I hope to meet some of you at the hidden gems this season.


I used to go to Wachusett on Monday evenings last season and meet up with my son, who was in a school group...many weeks the Polar Express HSQ was ski-on, especially after 6 PM.  May have been just lucky...


----------



## A Tilton (Nov 20, 2009)

Cranmore Mountain in North Conway and King Pine in Madison NH


----------



## psyflyer (Nov 20, 2009)

I would reccomend Burke Mountain if your willing to drive to northern VT.  Its right off of I91 and fits what your looking for.  Im unemployed and live slope-side so the past two seasons have been day-in day-out riding and I have never seen a lift line.  The most I have seen would be during the holiday week but no more than 3-5 chairs infront of you, pretty much inexistent lift line.  Check it out!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 20, 2009)

A Tilton said:


> Cranmore Mountain in North Conway and King Pine in Madison NH



Love King Pine!


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 24, 2009)

*lots of great ideas*

After seeing stratton is charging $84 for weekend rates i think I will boycot that place.  I guess they only care about well to do yuppies.  I'll take my business to those who accept my kind (teacher).


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

strat is $82 weekend.  $84 is for uber-Holiday period.  ya just saved yerself two bucks!


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> I have been researching  resorts such as ragged, bromley,sunapee, gunstock, okemo, magic,stratton and snow.  I was wondering which of these, if any,  is reasonably uncrowded.



and the answer is, on weekend days:

Magic
Ragged
Bromley

in that order.  It is highly doubtful you'll be remembering lift lines at any of these.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 24, 2009)

*okay,  I have the places I am trying this year*

Ragged, bromley, magic, berkshire east, black, and tenney.    I don't need huge vert or bumps.  I like cruisers and a few of these places has passable glades.  I'm scoting out my season pass for next year.  It won't be to one of the big guys  (snow, stratton, okemo et all)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a season pass to Tenney last season.  I got it mainly so I'd have a place to go on Saturdays with minimal crowds.  For $99 it was a steal and well worth it even though I only used it 6 times.  My only complaint was the long slow double.  

This year I grabbed Ragged instead, mainly due to the High Speed Six.  Ragged pass was $329, Tenney was $199.  The extra 130 is worth it to me for the better summit lift, even though the better skiing is off of the long slow Spear triple.

While again I got the Ragged pass in hopes of avoiding crowds on Saturdays, I do hope they see a decent crowd this winter.  At least enough to bring in enough revenue to warrant replacing the Spear.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 25, 2009)

Simple answer in one word: _Weekdays_...but the everything previous =  good info...  Seems as though I've seen plenty of pseudo vests for dogs...either online or in catalogs = worth a try imho.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Weekdays*

Weekdays are better for sure.  I will use my three personal days.  Already planned them for random Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  I am going to take advantage of some of the midweek deals such as two for ones  etc.   Also,  tuedays and wednesdays avoid people taking long weekends.  Unfortunately (well i'm fortunate to have a job)  I work M-f.  I'm a teacher so whenever i'm off, so are all the kiddies.  Now you see my dilemma. Many people face the same problem so I'm not complaining.  I think I have my lesser known mountains picked out.  It's worth a try.  I think cold weather is heading are way from out west this weekend.  I bet Wachusett can blast enough snow to open By the 5th.  They are not all that busy until after Christmas.  Come December 25th watch out!   They will be sellig out by early January and turning people away.  Ever see 8 thousand people on less than 15 trails  (they claim 21 but we all know the truth)  and two lifts?  It's fun to watch the webcam from my phone from a remote location.  I vow not to be the one on the webcam in the 45 minute line every 3 minute run.


----------

